

Solve my puzzle, win $100 - shdon
http://www.shdon.com/blog/2012/11/17/puzzle

======
ISL
:). Already had a WTF moment. Thanks.

Hint to world: Problem's trickier than it looks at first glance.

~~~
ISL
WTF #2.

~~~
ISL
At worst, this is a clever way to generate pageviews.

~~~
shdon
It's genuine. Having a bit of fun, because I always liked those online
"treasure hunts".

And my guess is that your WTFs relate to the fact that the numbers change on
every pageview. That's because it's not an encryption, but more an
obfuscation. There is a pattern in the numbers though that, if you figure it
out, will lead you to the same solution for a set each time. The answer for
the first set is always the reference to the Eiffel tower. The answer to the
second set... well... let me know (including how you figured it out -- so I
know it's not just a random guess) and the prize money is yours :)

------
MrHappyOne
I think I'm on to something.

------
ramgorur
I need to take a crap.

